# What is this black stuff on my canned chicken jar lid?



## DENALI

I opened a jar of canned chicken that was processed a few months ago and found this on the bottom side of the lid. The jar had a good seal on it and we opened another one and it doesnt have anything on its lid. Now i am scared of canned chicken???


----------



## Danaus29

Does it rub off? My first thought would be corrosion on the lid.


----------



## DENALI

anybody?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

I suspect your lids too - I only use Ball lids now, Kerr's just aren't as good.
If you use a metal tool to pick your lids out of the water to put them on the jars you scratch the lining and then it corrodes. I use cooking chopsticks or bamboo tongs.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

I may well be flamed for referring to the USDA site, but:

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/questions/FAQ_canning.html#13


----------



## mekasmom

I would guess mold?
I'm glad the USDA says it is harmless because I really wouldn't have known that.


----------



## jamala

My corn and potatoes have this all the time. I can't tell you how many jars I poured out because I was afraid it was mold until I found out it was harmless.


----------



## tailwagging

thank you for posting this.


----------



## farmgal

I'm not dead yet...lol


----------



## VT Chicklit

Rub it off and see if there is dammage to the coating on the lid at these points. When I have seen this on my lids it has been because of a scratch or nick in the coating of the lid.


----------



## sewserious

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> I suspect your lids too - I only use Ball lids now, Kerr's just aren't as good.
> If you use a metal tool to pick your lids out of the water to put them on the jars you scratch the lining and then it corrodes. I use cooking chopsticks or bamboo tongs.


There is no difference in Kerr and Ball. They are brand names owned by the Jardan Company that produces the jars. They are the exact same jars and lids, just different names.


----------



## 7thswan

Quote from my book.-Natural compounds in some foods cause brown or black deposits the underside of the lid. This deposit is harmless and does not mean the food is unsafe to eat. Pervention/solution-None.


----------



## Danaus29

I guess I know now who has me on ignore. 

If it doesn't rub off it's not mold. If the paint is gone in those spots it's just corrosion from a reaction to the product canned or salt. If it's corrosion it is safe. I've eaten green beans that have had marks like that on painted lids, after boiling the product.


----------



## Missy M

Thank you for posting this is harmless. I thew away an entire can of pickled eggs recently. I had never had this before and was afraid to eat them. Now I know they are safe.


----------



## Caralee

Thanks so much!
I am taking a guess that if it all wipes off easily with a soft sponge or your fingertip, it’s possibly mold, otherwise it’s corrosion. But if someone knows different, please post. 
I had turkey broth that I poured into an expensive mix of curry ingredients and when I saw the blackness on the lid I wanted to cry a little, but I looked this up here and feel like I have peace of mind about feeding it to my family. I noticed slight scratches, barely visible to my eyes, that were in the center of most of the black spots, so I’m feeling confident it’s corrosion and not an indication of spoilage. I could wipe some residue away but some is really in there so that’s how I came to the conclusion that it wasn’t mold.


----------

